

Oxygen absorbing material may allow us to breathe underwater - ThomPete
http://www.gizmag.com/crystalline-material-absorb-oxygen-denmark/34064/

======
n0body
i already can, thanks to Jacques Cousteau. and oxygen alone is not really
helpful, especially after 6m when 100% o2 becomes toxic.

that said, i'm sure one day it can be combined with other things to help make
scuba diving even better!

